# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Need help injured wild frog :(

## Brandon Lee Hoover

This is a copy paste from my Yahoo Answers forums TLDR: he got kind of curled up in the door and his back legs don't work I think his spine was injured.


Today while letting my puppy out to chase the squirrels I opened my sliding glass door fast so the sound wouldn't give them enough time to get away before she had a chance to chase them well anyway this terrible terrible crying started like a babykitten was being stepped on it was the saddest thing I've heard in as long as I can remember. My mother and I began looking everywhere trying to find its source. It was a frog who had been chilling in the space between my sliding door and its top track.

We tried and tried to get him out but he was stuck. Finally after using a contraption made from taped together straws and pencils we managed to get his leg free from the door, but he just wouldn't come out probably scared. So we left him to try and see if he would come out.

Several hours later we here a plop and a 3-4 inch brown tree frog falls from the area, but his legs, they don't work. Hes crawling and dragging himself fighting for his little life and its so sad.

We decided instead of letting the down or neighborhood cats get him while hes helpless we picke dhim up and put him into a plastic box with some water.

What should we do? I think hes paralyzed in his back legs? Should i try ti nurse him back to health or just put the little guy out of his misery?

----------


## Don

Well, the choice here is whether your going to care for him for the rest of his life since setting him free will be his demise.
  His back legs are not going to function again if they are mutilated.  He would also have other internal injuries.

This is a very hard choice and since I keep frogs, I would attempt to care for him myself understanding that he couldn't be returned to the back yard since he would only have front legs to move, travel and thus have no option for escape in a needed situation.

If your thinking of taking him in, then your going to need to put together something that will hold humidity and proper temperatures, provide a serial place to recover, and then have a place to hid to reduce stress.  Wet white paper towels with declorinated water and place on the bottom of a tupperware container with some fake leaves will work, and have some air holes or screen to allow some airflow.  The wounds would need attention routinely and the paper towel needs to be changed when dirty and at least daily.  This would also need to be placed in a quiet and low traffic are in the home with temps around 72 minimum and 80 on the high end.

Frogs are easily stressed and this will also cause health issues.  You will also probably need to utilize a herp vet to obtain meds based on the size of the frog.

I want to note that there is a post here on the forum where someone did take in a frog in a similar situation that has survived in their care.

If you decide to put him down then you can apply neosporin with benzocaine painkiller on his back. The benzocaine is what kills them and this is a very humane way to put them down.

So sorry to hear your put in this situation and hope all good luck in what ever your decide.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I agree with Don. As he said this frog will need constant care. I am like him and would try to care for and save the frog. Try and keep stress down and keep him warm. Humidity is neede to help prevent dehydration. He won't be able to stay in water because his hind legs not working can cause him to drown. Also the water will become cool and he may go into hypothermic shock which will also kill him.

If you deside to keep and care for him there are many experianced keepers here that can try and advise you as Don is doing.

He has more of a chance for survival with your help.

----------


## Lynn

> I agree with Don. As he said this frog will need constant care. I am like him and would try to care for and save the frog. Try and keep stress down and keep him warm. Humidity is neede to help prevent dehydration. He won't be able to stay in water because his hind legs not working can cause him to drown. Also the water will become cool and he may go into hypothermic shock which will also kill him.
> 
> If you deside to keep and care for him there are many experianced keepers here that can try and advise you as Don is doing.
> 
> He has more of a chance for survival with your help.


Oh, I'm so sorry.
It can't hurt to try in spite of his injuries. 
Follow all Don's instructions and advice on quarantine quarters for him!
You will need to be persistent. We would really like to know how he makes out.
Lynn

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

> Well, the choice here is whether your going to care for him for the rest of his life since setting him free will be his demise.
>   His back legs are not going to function again if they are mutilated.  He would also have other internal injuries.
> 
> This is a very hard choice and since I keep frogs, I would attempt to care for him myself understanding that he couldn't be returned to the back yard since he would only have front legs to move, travel and thus have no option for escape in a needed situation.
> 
> If your thinking of taking him in, then your going to need to put together something that will hold humidity and proper temperatures, provide a serial place to recover, and then have a place to hid to reduce stress.  Wet white paper towels with declorinated water and place on the bottom of a tupperware container with some fake leaves will work, and have some air holes or screen to allow some airflow.  The wounds would need attention routinely and the paper towel needs to be changed when dirty and at least daily.  This would also need to be placed in a quiet and low traffic are in the home with temps around 72 minimum and 80 on the high end.
> 
> Frogs are easily stressed and this will also cause health issues.  You will also probably need to utilize a herp vet to obtain meds based on the size of the frog.
> 
> ...


I got him a large clear tupperware container and cleaned it out good and put some damp paper towels and leaves in like you said. I probably will not be able to afford a vet visit but the little guy is growing on me. I'm going to purchase him some crickets tomorrow if he makes it through the week I will get him a proper environment set up. We are in Florida and it doesnt drop much below 70 even this time of year. My rooms is also a few degrees warmer do to my computer. I honestly never saw myself getting a frog but if he survives this I can't imagine letting him go to be easy prey. He worried me for a bit as he wasn't moving and seemed to go to sleep but when i moved him to his new home (very carefulled with a spatula underneath as to not move his spine much) he became a bit more lively his eyes are open and he es crawling around exploring the box, but still no movement in his back legs besides a slight twitch now and again. Right now he is on my computer desk only I come in my room and about once a week my girlfriend lowest traffic area in the home. Anything else I can do would be taken to heart. I have a soft spot for all creatures  :Frown: 

Also its 73 in my home atm is there any quick way to make sure he stays humid and warm? I'm very worried about the little guy i know how sensitive water animals are to temperature. But then again he is a wild frog it gets to around 40 on the coldest nights here and hes made it this far I doubt it will drop below 65 outside tonight my room no less than 70.

----------


## S13

I'm glad to see that you are going to give him a shot man  :Smile:  Sucks that you had to become a frog keeper under these circumstances but if he pulls through, he'll probably be the best companion you ever keep as a pet.  I'm hoping for positive results on my end.  Good luck.

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

I'm trying to take some pictures but all i have atm is a low quality phone camera. If one of you could perhaps help identify him once I do that would be great

Edit I found out hes a Cuban Treefrog a non native species that harms the ecosystem. So if he doesn't improve I will have to euthanize  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'm trying to take some pictures but all i have atm is a low quality phone camera. If one of you could perhaps help identify him once I do that would be great
> 
> Edit I found out hes a Cuban Treefrog a non native species that harms the ecosystem. So if he doesn't improve I will have to euthanize


You wouldn't have to euthanize him if he is kept as a pet right? He is not going to do any harm within your care. Especially if he lives his life with you kept in your home.

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

> You wouldn't have to euthanize him if he is kept as a pet right? He is not going to do any harm within your care. Especially if he lives his life with you kept in your home.


I don't plan on it unless it is absolutely necessary. I'm trying to do research as to what kind of environment I need for him atm. Any help would be appreciated. I don't think he will be doing much climbing and unless his legs recover, which if it is spinal damage as I think they probably wont, he will not be hoping or swimming. So the reccomended tall tank for him probably wont be needed? A very shallow water bowl and some soil and small plants should be fine in a 5-10 gallon tank?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_I_X0S_U80 
the sound at the beginning of this video is way worse in person I was so sad for the little guy when he was stuck.

----------


## Don

OK, so the crickets should be no longer than the distance between the frogs eyes.

You can also try earth worms, just cut them down to bite size pieces or slightly larger.

You can put Neosporin WITH OUT PAIN KILLER (usually labeled original) but read the label, on any open wounds.
If he will eat, which might take a few days, put calcium powder on some crickets.  He will need this a few times a week if kept.

Also get some pedialite unflavored (small bottle will go a long way), Unflavored pedialite looks like water and has barely any taste. Drop this in warm water (mid-70s or room temp) at a 10/1 ratio (10 water, 1 pedialite, so like...10 ounces of water, one ounce of pedialite) and mix it in, then give the frog a bath for 10 minutes to let it soak in the nutrients.  This will get some needed nutrients back into him while healing.

Good luck and ask questions if you need some help.

----------


## Don

I would do a ten gallon with some coco-fiber substrate, not coco hush chunks, and some leaves to get under and on top of.
   Since he won't be climbing, he will want to get under things and you need to keep the soil moist not wet.

Keep his tank away from direct sunlight such as next to a window too.

----------


## Don

I forgot to mention, don't run right out and buy a tank and stuff for in it for a few weeks.  Basically until you know the frog is eating and getting better and taking to captivity.

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

Thanks for all the help Don and others  :Smile: 

He has no open wounds the only things I fear are internal injuries I can't see. Its pretty obvious his spine was broken he was attempting to climb the wall of the box earlier and he back useless legs ended up underneath him the poor guys spine was practically at a 100 degree angle. He hasn't moved in an hours or so but I hope its just stress and the little guy isn't giving up.

I read the painkilling neosporin will kill them so I'll make sure to keep away from the stuff if he ever does injure himself.

Ill make a trip to the pet store tomorrow morning and purchase the substrate and some crickets. If I give him a bath in the stuff you recommended how would you suggest I go about doing that? I don't want to risk internal injury so I'm avoiding touching him at all for the time being only spritzing his makeshift home every few hours to make sure it stays moist. I'm using some de-chlorinated water in an old cleaned out windex bottle. 

I might purchase mealworms first since right now his temporary home has no cover would that be ok or should i present him with options in hopes he will feed. I realize he is stressed and like a lot of captive animals may not feed ever and kill themselves  :Frown: 

As of now his home is a small 14x6x6 storage container with some damp paper towels and leaves will this do until I am sure he will make it or should I change something?

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

> I forgot to mention, don't run right out and buy a tank and stuff for in it for a few weeks.  Basically until you know the frog is eating and getting better and taking to captivity.


I'm not; I will only be buying the food and substrate to coat the bottom of his makeshift home. I won't invest in tanks/lights/decor until I'm sure the little guy will make it. If he makes it past week 1 and is eating I will make the investment. If he doesn't make it I have friends I know will gladly take the tank for their animals or I may invest in a new pet of my own. I used to have a beta on my computer desk and even though fish and the like don't respond much I liked having a little buddy while I work on school or play games.

And if he does make it I've heard these frogs live a very long time so the investment would be well worth it.

----------


## Don

I would use the Tupperware for now.

As for a pedialite bath, you can hold off but if he goes about a week without eating, then you may need to move him into one to get something in him.  The biggest thing now is to restrict movement so things have time to heal.  They are pretty diligent and amazing with handling a handicap. (I think I worded that right)  :-)

Oh, mealworms are not the best thing since they don't die right off when swallowed.  If you have a fishing supply place nearby, the earthworms would be better than the mealworms.

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

Alright good deal. I can head to any local place and get worms pretty easy, think even my Walmart carries them. I only said mealworms because I saw them listed under their normal diet but I definitely don't want something moving around to much once he swallows it especially if he suffered an internal injury I don't know about. I also wasn't so sure about the earthworms because I know frogs often won't eat what isn't moving and if you cut them down that small they usually don't wiggle much if at all. About how many bite sized pieces should I attempt to feed him per feeding? 

He may recover after all I saw him slowly but surely move his left leg in towards his body when I went to go place a top on the container he hasn't moved his right leg at all though. He hasn't moved much at all and I will avoid moving him as much as possible he is on the paper towel atm but I can probably just slide it from under him when I go to put the substrate in.

You have been a huge help if he makes it his name shall be Don without you I would have had no idea what to be doing :S

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

An update!

Wow! Did he have me scared this morning, there ability to change color is really astounding!
I woke up to this thinking my little guy had gone over the hill in the night time

But I misted his box and before my eyes his colors changed almost completely back to his dark brown; spots and all! Hes still slightly pale and it seems he is sleeping or attempting to his eyes are half open and he only moved away from the mist and morning sunlight as if he just wanted to go back to bed. Like I do every morning lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Its going to be a hard fight for both of you. I hope he makes it.

Good luck :Smile:

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

> Its going to be a hard fight for both of you. I hope he makes it.
> 
> Good luck


Me too! He seems a lot healthier this afternoon after only one day.

His new home. I got the gauges from a friend its easily staying 80F and around 78% humidity. The bottom is Coconut fiber I got a huge bag on sale for $5 the container was $3 and I already had the screen and glue. Thanks to a very helpful thread on this forum it was a cheap and easy comfy setup.

I put in some earth worm pieces one is missing, but I'm not sure if he ate it or if it just got buried. I put him in a new home after I got home from class he was very active at first but I'm not sure he can move very well in the coconut fiber without his back legs or if he simply isn't trying to move. I don't want to try and provoke movement, but I'm worried. He was moving quiet well in the container that was just leaves and paper towels.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Me too! He seems a lot healthier this afternoon after only one day.
> 
> His new home. I got the gauges from a friend its easily staying 80F and around 78% humidity. The bottom is Coconut fiber I got a huge bag on sale for $5 the container was $3 and I already had the screen and glue. Thanks to a very helpful thread on this forum it was a cheap and easy comfy setup.
> 
> I put in some earth worm pieces one is missing, but I'm not sure if he ate it or if it just got buried. I put him in a new home after I got home from class he was very active at first but I'm not sure he can move very well in the coconut fiber without his back legs or if he simply isn't trying to move. I don't want to try and provoke movement, but I'm worried. He was moving quiet well in the container that was just leaves and paper towels.


You can put leaf litter over the substrate so he can push off the leaves and not sink. Setup looks good. Keep a close eye on him.

----------


## Don

Good deal and so glad to hear.

I love leaf liter for frogs.  holds moisture and gives them places to hide under or climb onto.
  You set him up nice and he should be comfortable in there.

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

My fears of him moving on the substrate are gone I woke up and found him in the plate of water, the only problem is now he cant get out of the plate! I watched the little guy struggle to get on top of the only upright branch I have in there and he flipped right on his back back into the water dish and couldn't get up. I left him for a few minutes to see if he could move on his own but after 10 or so he gave up and fell asleep. Hes been very active this morning but his legs keep getting stuck on leaves and I've had to move him from the dish one other time.

Any advice? I hate watching the little guy stuggle so much to move around, but I'm afraid its just going to be a fact of life for him if his legs don't heal. I want to try and make the home as comfortable as possible with his disability.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> You can put leaf litter over the substrate so he can push off the leaves and not sink. Setup looks good. Keep a close eye on him.





> My fears of him moving on the substrate are gone I woke up and found him in the plate of water, the only problem is now he cant get out of the plate! I watched the little guy struggle to get on top of the only upright branch I have in there and he flipped right on his back back into the water dish and couldn't get up. I left him for a few minutes to see if he could move on his own but after 10 or so he gave up and fell asleep. Hes been very active this morning but his legs keep getting stuck on leaves and I've had to move him from the dish one other time.
> 
> Any advice? I hate watching the little guy stuggle so much to move around, but I'm afraid its just going to be a fact of life for him if his legs don't heal. I want to try and make the home as comfortable as possible with his disability.


You may need to provide a water source that he can easily get out of and grip. Plates can become slick when wet so does their skin so he will not be able to grip the glaze that covers the plate. If he is trying to climb then that is a good sign. He won't be able to right himself easily though since his hind legs aren't healed. Try and finf some thing he can climb out of like somthing textured so he can grip it. 

Might have to try and provide something for him to climb on that he can fall off like that either, but I'm not sure what. Don may have some ideas.

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

For leaf litter would it be something I just find at a store or just like natural leaf litter from my ground outside? lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> You can put leaf litter over the substrate so he can push off the leaves and not sink. Setup looks good. Keep a close eye on him.


I think you can buy it, but I'm not sure where. I don't know if its safe to use leaf litter from outside. I would assume that you can use leaf litter from outside though because they live among it.

----------


## Don

You can get leaf liter from places like joshsfrogs and blackjungleterrariumsupply.
It is just Magnolia leaves, live oak leaves, or even sea grape leaves that ware boiled to remove parasites and dried out.

Your probably going to be happier with something on the medium or large size I think.

A dish or something with traction like Grif said should help with him getting in and out and if it is set down into the soil it should reduce how high the dishes edge is above the substrate.

Great to hear he is active...... has he ate something yet?

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Brandon Lee Hoover

> You can get leaf liter from places like joshsfrogs and blackjungleterrariumsupply.
> It is just Magnolia leaves, live oak leaves, or even sea grape leaves that ware boiled to remove parasites and dried out.
> 
> Your probably going to be happier with something on the medium or large size I think.
> 
> A dish or something with traction like Grif said should help with him getting in and out and if it is set down into the soil it should reduce how high the dishes edge is above the substrate.
> 
> Great to hear he is active...... has he ate something yet?


I'm trying a saucer for now, he still won't have traction but i can set it lower into the soil and it has hardly any lip to get caught on. 

He hasn't eaten he has no interest in the worms, I might try crickets soon though, thanks for all the help.

How often should I be replacing Leaf litter and the Coco-substrate?

----------


## Don

You can just rinse off the leaf liter and reuse.  The substrate should be changes when about monthly if no drainage layer below.  If there is, then it can go quite some time from months to years but if you change it monthly, you can rinse the old really well, and then dry it out at about 200 degrees (watch it so it don't burn) and reuse.  You can tell when its getting bad since it will begin to smell since he will be peeing in it.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

How is he doing Brandon?

----------

